# Pygo Fungus - Help!



## jamezgt

One of my reds has a huge bump growing on it's side. It just looks like a huge bump behind the gills, and a yellowy/whiteish layer on top of it (similar to a wort). I've only noticed this yesterday, it's eating perfectly, but I notice him mostly chilling out on the left side of the tank where the others are on the right side. Here are some pictures - I've been dosing it with Melafix, not too sure what to do right now.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

jamezgt said:


> One of my reds has a huge bump growing on it's side. It just looks like a huge bump behind the gills, and a yellowy/whiteish layer on top of it (similar to a wort). I've only noticed this yesterday, it's eating perfectly, but I notice him mostly chilling out on the left side of the tank where the others are on the right side. Here are some pictures - I've been dosing it with Melafix, not too sure what to do right now.


no2, no3, ammonia,ph....?
You could also do some salt now too. Your fish also looks bloated or fat. Is it "furry" like a fungus? Not sure what the lump could be from. Only thingi could guess is a possible inernal pariste pushing the skin out or some type of swelling


----------



## jamezgt

Whoops, completely forgot the parameters.

Ammonia: 0
NitrIte: 0
Nitrate: 10-15ppm
pH: 7.6

Parameters seem to be in place, I don't want to perform another water change (just did one yesterday). Also dosed it with some salt and raised the temperature a little bit.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

jamezgt said:


> Whoops, completely forgot the parameters.
> 
> Ammonia: 0
> NitrIte: 0
> Nitrate: 10-15ppm
> pH: 7.6
> 
> Parameters seem to be in place, I don't want to perform another water change (just did one yesterday). Also dosed it with some salt and raised the temperature a little bit.


 That seems like a good start. I would just watch it carefully for a day or two to see if it changes for the better or worse. I would suggest also going to lfs to see who has anti fungal, parisites or wahever meds inchase you need to pick some up.


----------



## Soul Assassin

I think jp's Ares had this kind of thing on his tail (dont know for sure it was jp's Ares, check older posts) I think it went away by itself after a while. I would not go crazy with the meds just yet.

GL


----------



## jamezgt

Damn I'm pretty sad. I woke up today to check up on my fish and I found him floating around near the top. Sucks how in one day it can get so much worse, the bumps grew all over his body and I found a few nips around his body (nothing too serious). I'm assuming he died from the bumps oppose to the bites. Oh well - R.I.P!


----------



## jamezgt

Waaaaaaait - I just double checked the tank and the fish with the bump is still in there







Yesterday, all the fish were perfectly fine but the one that had the bump. It's actually gotten a lot worst since last night - no idea what to do now, could it be something in my water?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

jamezgt said:


> Waaaaaaait - I just double checked the tank and the fish with the bump is still in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday, all the fish were perfectly fine but the one that had the bump. It's actually gotten a lot worst since last night - no idea what to do now, could it be something in my water?


 Id try somethign like prazi pro if you think its a pariste


----------



## Soul Assassin

sean-820 said:


> Waaaaaaait - I just double checked the tank and the fish with the bump is still in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday, all the fish were perfectly fine but the one that had the bump. It's actually gotten a lot worst since last night - no idea what to do now, could it be something in my water?


 Id try somethign like prazi pro if you think its a pariste
[/quote]

So...this dead one is a different fish? Sorry for the loss, dont know what to do...


----------



## jamezgt

Yea it's a different fish...

No idea what to do right now, I assumed it was the fish with the bump on the side but then I went to investigate again and he's still in the tank. The one that died is the piranha in my signature with the bright red belly


----------



## theblackduck8907

My buddy had something like that happen to one of his oscars. It was quite old so he decided to move it to a hospital then dose it with clove oil to knock it out then performed surgery to find out. He slit it with a razor blade it turned out to be a p*ssy sore, he washed it out, and put it in a new hospital tank and dosed with a few chems to help heal up the cut.

After a week or 2 it healed up and he put it back in his big tank. Then 3 months later it reappeared and then it died the next day. I don't know if he ever found out what it was exactly, I will try and get ahold of him to find out.


----------



## jamezgt

theblackduck8907 said:


> My buddy had something like that happen to one of his oscars. It was quite old so he decided to move it to a hospital then dose it with clove oil to knock it out then performed surgery to find out. He slit it with a razor blade it turned out to be a p*ssy sore, he washed it out, and put it in a new hospital tank and dosed with a few chems to help heal up the cut.
> 
> After a week or 2 it healed up and he put it back in his big tank. Then 3 months later it reappeared and then it died the next day. I don't know if he ever found out what it was exactly, I will try and get ahold of him to find out.


Thanks man.

It's getting worst, I thought it would get better but he's getting very weak and is barely swimming/eating. I don't think he'll make it so I may be down to two red bellies


----------



## Soul Assassin

jamezgt said:


> My buddy had something like that happen to one of his oscars. It was quite old so he decided to move it to a hospital then dose it with clove oil to knock it out then performed surgery to find out. He slit it with a razor blade it turned out to be a p*ssy sore, he washed it out, and put it in a new hospital tank and dosed with a few chems to help heal up the cut.
> 
> After a week or 2 it healed up and he put it back in his big tank. Then 3 months later it reappeared and then it died the next day. I don't know if he ever found out what it was exactly, I will try and get ahold of him to find out.


Thanks man.

It's getting worst, I thought it would get better but he's getting very weak and is barely swimming/eating. I don't think he'll make it so I may be down to two red bellies








[/quote]


----------



## jamezgt

He's still surviving but the bump isn't going away with meds. Not too sure what to do anymore


----------



## gtc

Good luck man wish i can help you


----------



## theblackduck8907

Sorry it took a bit to get a hold of my buddy, but he was never able to figure out what it was.

Sorry wish I could have been more help


----------



## jamezgt

Doesn't look like he's getting better but I'm surprised he's made it this far.

His bump kind of decreased in size, but he is abnormally large now. Looks like a very obese piranha, and he hasn't been eating much but seems like he's getting bigger and bigger everyday.


----------



## theblackduck8907

have you tried to pull it and see whether it is a firm or gelatinous mass??


----------



## jamezgt

theblackduck8907 said:


> have you tried to pull it and see whether it is a firm or gelatinous mass??


It's all firm. He's starting to get bloated EVERYWHERE and is literally twice the size as the other piranhas. Not too sure what to do. He seems to be eating but it looks like it's just getting worse.


----------



## Soul Assassin

wow, maybe its some kind of freak disease, what kind of meds did you dose so far?

also, make sure you dont contaminate the other tanks with the water/stuff from the bad tank


----------



## jamezgt

Soul Assassin said:


> wow, maybe its some kind of freak disease, what kind of meds did you dose so far?
> 
> also, make sure you dont contaminate the other tanks with the water/stuff from the bad tank


I don't think it's in the water, but I'm not taking my chances. I woke up today and he was a goner. The bump was full of pus and the other piranhas nipped him a bit. Hopefully the disease doesn't spread to the other piranhas that bit him =[


----------



## Soul Assassin

jamezgt said:


> wow, maybe its some kind of freak disease, what kind of meds did you dose so far?
> 
> also, make sure you dont contaminate the other tanks with the water/stuff from the bad tank


I don't think it's in the water, but I'm not taking my chances. I woke up today and he was a goner. The bump was full of pus and the other piranhas nipped him a bit. Hopefully the disease doesn't spread to the other piranhas that bit him =[
[/quote]

sh*t bro, that sucks balls...how are the other Ps doing/

Pus you say, beats me









Check out CombiChrist's thread, some EU guy is having a similar issue with his reds


----------



## memento

Dude, that sucks. Indeed I just posted about a Dutch guy who lost three pirs to a same unknown reason.
Probably caused by some parasite or bacteria introduced with an Erythrinus fish.

Looking at your story it seems it's started by an infection on one ? Is the bump still filled with pus ?


----------



## jamezgt

Sorry guys - bad news.

I'm only left with one red belly now. Shortly after the one with the bump on the side died, another one jumped out (4-5ft fall) and was seriously injured. I scooped it ASAP to put it back in the tank but it could hardly swim - lost another red belly. Sucks pretty bad, I lost 4 piranhas in two months.


----------



## Killabee

oh man this is a really sad read bro. i hate to see peoples P die or get sick.. bad luck comes in threes .. at least thats what they say. Wish i would have seen this one sooner... i would have went to the LFS and bought treatment for parasites. they should carry an all in one type of treatment. then take out all your plants move them to another tank or place them in a bucket of water with a light on them. remove all activated carbon in your filters and treat for parasites. after the first dose is finished .. (normally 48 hours) then treat again for any parasite eggs that might have hatched.

Again bro sorry for the loss of your P's


----------

